# german blues



## Terry6000 (Apr 2, 2012)

well I think this whole aquarist bug has bite me.

I got home today and found out my pair of German blue rams laid eggs. 

So my question is now what do I do now.

I would move the eggs but they laid on the gravel so I dont think it will be easy.
I am thinking my best bet would be to scrap this batch and move the pair to another tank or maybe let them see how well they do with the eggs now where they are then move the pair.
so what size tank should i move them to?
what should i put inside the tank?
how often do they lay? (I read once a month)
as well as any other fun facts.

Ps. I started breading angels about a month ago and sold my fist batch this week.
so i get the gist and can feed them. I also have empty tanks and can buy more if needed.


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

Congrats!Blue Rams are some of my favorites. Since they are on gravel,just let them have them. They might make it to wigglers and then you could take them.

Afterwords I'd move them to a empty 10 gal (barebottom) with lots of smooth surfaces for them to lay on. 
If they can't raise them on their own (most ram parents aren't good parents) you can take the eggs into a seperate tank and add an air bubler and some Methylene blue (prevents fungus from the good eggs). Do water changes often.

Good luck!


----------

